# Gramophone Beethoven overview



## Notorious JWB (May 6, 2016)

Interested to hear everyone's views on this. (I haven't seen the first part.) What do you agree/disagree with? And yes, I know, it's an awfully broad topic. Dive in.

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/feature/the-50-greatest-beethoven-recordings-2


----------



## Notorious JWB (May 6, 2016)

I'm actually pleased to see a decent mix of old "essential" recordings and new ones - some I must admit I wasn't even aware of yet.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another Beethoven Thread?


----------

